# New Lang 48 intake damper concern.



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

Hello all. Just received my new Lang 48 Patio Easter morning. I’ve been waiting for this one a long time! I decided to get to seasoning the thing ASAP. I started with pit charcoal and about 3 good sized splits with the firebox door and chamber door open. I have to say my wood is still a little green but burned grate this way. Well I stuck with the instruction and started to shut all the doors as soon as I did this my fire started to smolder quick. Both firebox dampers and exhaust damper were wide open. Tired messing with it for a while and could not get a clean fire. As soon as I opened the door it would burn great. My question is about the expanded metal covering the dampers on the firebox. I have looked at several Lang’s online and have not noticed any having expanded metal cover the damper. I know they are meant to keep coals from falling out of the firebox but I wonder if this is causing a restriction problem with my smoker?? Any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## DustyJoe84 (Apr 23, 2019)

I'm definitely no expert but I wonder if it's just not enough oxygen to burn the green wood.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

No idea. The wood is not fully season but it burn like it should with the door open...


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 23, 2019)

how long had the wood been on the coal before you shut the door? and how big was your coal base? that metal mesh isn't your problem


----------



## Dantij (Apr 23, 2019)

Has to be the wood.  My Lang 48 has the same dampers and I havent had problems except for a few pieces of wood that  weren't totally dry.  They were a smoldering mess.  Check your split sizes also.  Anything too fat will cause the fire to smolder .  When I add a split to an existing bed of coals, I'll leave the firebox door open for 3-4 minutes until it is fully lit and burning clean.  That is when I close it up.  Good luck, congrats on the new rig.  Got mine 6 months ago so I'm still experimenting and learning with every cook.  Keep that firebox oiled!!


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

Wood was on about 20 minutes before I shut the door. I’d say coal bed was almost a full chimney. I will go buy some different wood and give it another shot with it.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 23, 2019)

yeah the wood isn't going good enough yet.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 23, 2019)

took 40 min or so for this to burn down  to shut the door. For tonight’s dinner


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

Dantij said:


> Has to be the wood.  My Lang 48 has the same dampers and I havent had problems except for a few pieces of wood that  weren't totally dry.  They were a smoldering mess.  Check your split sizes also.  Anything too fat will cause the fire to smolder .  When I add a split to an existing bed of coals, I'll leave the firebox door open for 3-4 minutes until it is fully lit and burning clean.  That is when I close it up.  Good luck, congrats on the new rig.  Got mine 6 months ago so I'm still experimenting and learning with every cook.  Keep that firebox oiled!!


Good to know yours has the same expanded metal on the dampers. I have considered oiling the firebox but the dirt and wind here in west Texas is crazy. I oiled the outside of my last smoker and was a losing battle trying to keep the thing clean.


----------



## kunkel3269 (Apr 23, 2019)

flatbroke said:


> View attachment 394054
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spoke to soon. I see your dampers do not have the expanded metal like mine does. Wonder if this is a new thing they decided to add to the smokers.


----------



## flatbroke (Apr 23, 2019)

kunkel3269 said:


> View attachment 394055
> 
> I spoke to soon. I see your dampers do not have the expanded metal like mine does. Wonder if this is a new thing they decided to add to the smokers.


Must be. Wish I had it.


----------



## motolife313 (Apr 24, 2019)

looks good.how green is that wood? That may be your problem. Door closed or cracked will make a better daft btw and burn hotter and better


----------



## pineywoods (Apr 24, 2019)

I think it's a combination of wood that's not fully seasoned yet and not getting a good bed of coals going. You need a better bed of coals to keep that fire going good


----------



## daveomak (Apr 24, 2019)

Try making your splits 3x3 or smaller...


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 24, 2019)

I usually start with a smaller fire & add smaller splits more often.
If I want to crank the temp up, I just add 2 splits at a time.
I also put the splits on top of the fire box for a half hour or so.
That way they catch fire real easy.
There is a bit of a learning curve, but you will get it after a couple of cooks.
Al


----------



## CWheeler3 (Apr 25, 2019)

The smaller fire boxes on the 36 and 48 require smaller splits unless the wood is very seasoned. And as mentioned above, you will need a good coal base and then only add a split or two at a a time to keep the smoke clean.


----------



## hardcookin (Apr 26, 2019)

Nice smoker!!
To me it appears your splits are to big. When I start I like cribbing my wood and then just light it with a weed burner. The secret is having a good bed of coals starting out. 
When I add wood I leave my door cracked open for a minute until the new wood catches on fire,then I close the door. My vents I usually leave about 1/4 open and stack damper all the way open.
There is a slight learning curve with fire management. But after awhile it becomes second nature.

Also as soon as your temp starts dropping add another split or 2. Repeat till done.


----------

